# Paph Prince Edward of York



## bench72 (Nov 19, 2008)

For those who may have seen the thread Guessing Game # ....562 or something like that, here is the plant with the flowers opened.

Paph rothschildianum 'Radical' x Paph sanderianum 'Daddy Long Legs'






cheers
tim


----------



## emydura (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW. That is a beautiful dark clone Tim. A bit different to your standard PEOY. Nice beefy flowers as well. Very nice.

David


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 19, 2008)

Stunning patternal shape and colours!!!!


----------



## P-chan (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, YUM!! That's REALLY nice.


----------



## Rayb (Nov 19, 2008)

the colors are exceptional great job 

Ray


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 19, 2008)

You definitely got the plant with the kick'in colors and strong bloomer to boot!


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 19, 2008)

Wonderful


----------



## Elena (Nov 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 19, 2008)

:clap: Lovely, I thought the petals might twist. Tim - give us an idea on size of the plant please & is this a single growth? I can see the new start in front, this looks to be a rather compact plant, I was under the impression a PEOY needed to be more mature with a new growth 1/2 mature before blooming? 
Mine's starting to unfurl!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 19, 2008)

Tim that's a very impressive clone with dark colouration. I like it very much.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 19, 2008)

very pretty royal off-spring (king x queen  or queen x king)!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2008)

That is GORGEOUS!


----------



## @[email protected] (Nov 19, 2008)

the best dark peoy i have seen


----------



## bench72 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.



goldenrose said:


> give us an idea on size of the plant please & is this a single growth? I can see the new start in front, this looks to be a rather compact plant...



umm... i'm not sure if it is just my condition but many of my plants tend to bloom on smaller plants than others i have seen at show... 

having said that, this plant isn't one of the smaller ones... the two bottom leaves are about 25cm (10 inches) each. It is only one mature growth with two new starts, the one you can see and another smaller one coming off the other bottom leaf. 

cheers
tim


----------



## Hera (Nov 19, 2008)

I bet that one is stunning in person. Pictures never do them total justice.


----------



## paphioland (Nov 19, 2008)

nice thanks. I saw its parent Roth 'Radical' last year. Can see the family resemblence.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 19, 2008)

That is one gorgeous blooming... :drool: :drool: Great long chunky petals...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2008)

That is gorgeous. And it's blooming on the first growth???


----------



## Wendy (Nov 19, 2008)

Boy I just love that one....good looking flower! Do you have a show coming up so that you can show it off?


----------



## Hien (Nov 19, 2008)

The flowers are so strong, they remind me images of athletes. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 19, 2008)

That is awesome, and that is gonna be SPECTACULAR with some more growths behind it. Congrats! :clap:


----------



## e-spice (Nov 20, 2008)

You have a real winner there. It's absolutely amazing.

e-spice


----------



## Corbin (Nov 20, 2008)

Can not think of anything to say that has not already been said.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## bench72 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks again for all the kind words... 

unfortunately show season is over here in Oz... lots of Xmas parties though and I don't trust myself to be carting this one around esp after my debacle last monday when i had a fight with a tree after having a few too many glasses of wine, and came out with a torn eye... aaah well, when's pirate day anyways?

oh and here's an updated shot with all three flowers fully open and extended.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet jeepers matey! Look'in darn good!


----------



## Elena (Dec 1, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 1, 2008)

_"when i had a fight with a tree after having a few too many glasses of wine, and came out with a torn eye... aaah well, when's pirate day anyways?"_

Oh man...I'd have paid good money to see that! :rollhappy: 
Your PEoY is GORGEOUS!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 1, 2008)

:clap:Good flowering for what appears to be a small plant for a PEoY!


----------



## emydura (Dec 1, 2008)

That is amazing Tim. And to think it is only going to get better when the plant sizes up a bit.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2008)

Stunning!


----------

